# Grand Theatre, Llandudno



## SnakeCorp (Mar 17, 2010)

The Grand Theatre was a 1,100 seater theatre in the seaside resort of Llandudno, North Wales. It opened in 1901 and survived as a theatre until 1980. It then remained derelict until 1987, when the Stage, Stalls & Lower Balcony areas were refurbished and reopened as the Grand Revivals disco. In the early 1990s, it was renamed Broadway Boulevard and it remains open as a nightclub today. 

With the exception of the former Stage, Stalls and Lower Balcony areas, the theatre remains intact. Even in the nightclub areas, the fittings are built as a shell around the original theatre decor and layout - it was a condition of the Planning Permission that the theatre could be brought back into use if it ever ceased to be a nightclub.






_Exterior of the Grand Theatre_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4401990850/in/set-72157623521219490





_Ornate Staircase from Entrance Foyer to Managers Office_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4392665595/in/set-72157623521219490





_On the top seating balcony, looking across the nightclub fittings to the Proscenium Arch & Circular Sunburst Ceiling_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4391925247/in/set-72157623521219490





_Detail of the circular ceiling, complete with hand painted flowers and greenery_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4392383025/in/set-72157623521219490





_The Top Balcony and Control Box_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4392396105/in/set-72157623521219490





_Ancient Arc light - there were a few of these scattered around_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4392640155/in/set-72157623521219490





_Stage Lighting Control Board_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4393424766/in/set-72157623521219490





_Up in the Fly Tower above the Stage, black Safety Curtain to right._
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4393459622/in/set-72157623521219490





_Fly Ropes, as they were left when the Theatre closed in 1980_
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4393438726/in/set-72157623521219490





_Situated under the Stage, this is the Coffin Lift, one of the numerous surviving pieces of Edwardian stage engineering._
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/4392671279/in/set-72157623521219490

The full 80+ set of photos of my tour is over on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/sets/72157623521219490/
_
Many thanks to Mr. L at Broadway Boulevard for showing me around_


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 17, 2010)

Impressive theatre...such lovely fittings. Nice to see the forethought to ensure that the original layout is maintained.
Kudos for getting to see these hidden areas. Lovely stuff.


----------



## crossbar5 (Mar 17, 2010)

thumbs up to this post, very nice explore =)


----------



## smileysal (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a gorgeous building, looks great from the outside, but loving the ceilings/art work, metal work in there. Plus the lights and is that a projector as well? 

Good on the local council for having the foresight to make sure the building itself is kept intact so can be turned back into a theatre if the nightclub ever closes. Shame most other councils don't have the same way of thinking. 

Excellent pics mate, I do like this. 

 Sal


----------



## 4737carlin (Mar 18, 2010)

This is wonderful, did you have to light paint the top parts your self?? its amazing what you can find above suspended ceilings


----------



## lost (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey SnakeCorp, good to see you're still kicking about - I remember you from UER.
Looks like a real timewarp in there, nice that they retained it all.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Mar 19, 2010)

4737carlin said:


> This is wonderful, did you have to light paint the top parts your self?? its amazing what you can find above suspended ceilings


The guy who was showing me around was carrying a 500w floodlight that he kindly pointed in various directions for me!  That, and the camera's flash did the trick.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Mar 19, 2010)

lost said:


> Hey SnakeCorp, good to see you're still kicking about - I remember you from UER.
> Looks like a real timewarp in there, nice that they retained it all.


I remember you too, Lost! 

Thanks all for your kind words!

SC


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 20, 2010)

That's some great pics of a fantastic looking building! Good to see so many original features being looked after!


----------

